
Show HN: Word suggestion based on partial word input - panda88888
https://github.com/chris-kuo/Autocompleter
======
panda88888
A partial word suggestion engine based on trie. This is an one evening project
after discussion on ways to implement such an engine. Handles up to two input
errors (misspelling/missing letters). Dictionary is based on word frequency
list from Mr. Norvig.

Next on to do list is to implement a quick interactive demo. Feel free to
submit any pull request or bug reports!

------
panda88888
Update: added simple interactive demo using ncurses.

